# Two Huge Catfish Caught In The Ohio



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

HIT THE OHIO RIVER LAST NIGHT FOR SOME CATFISHING , AND HAD MY BEST NIGHT THIS YEAR. CAUGHT SIX FLATHEADS. TWO OVER 40# THE BIG ONE WENT A TOUCH OVER 44# AND ANOTHER WENT 41# ALL CAUGHT ON SKIPJACK. WITH CIRCLE HOOKS. ALL WERE CAUGHT IN 38 FEET OF WATER.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!...glad to see the fish are turning on


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Awsome fish, grat on an awsome night.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job!! We caught a ton of Channels over the weekend but nothing like that.Way to go.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats on two very nice Fish!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats what a great night!!!!!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Great fish. congrats. What part of the river were you fishing?


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Very nice!! What size circle hooks do you use?


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks guys. I was fishing a couple miles downstream of the racine lock and dam. I used 13/0 king kat circle sea hooks made by eagle claw for cabelas. Also, all fish were released to fight again.


----------



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

were those skippies live or dead?


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

The skipjack were fished dead with just a couple inches cut off of the tail to let them bleed. I had some nice live bluegills that i fished with also , but the fish only wanted the skips. I never had a run on live bluegill.


----------



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

are you anchor or drift fishing??


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow! Great and huge cats!
What kind of equipment did you catch them on, line type and weight, rod and reels.
LMJ


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW!

Nice fish!!



way to go!


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Fish were caught while anchored with 30# stren original with a 80# leader about 3 feet long spooled on an okuma epixor spinning reel on a berkley glowstik rod. I am headed to the big river now to do some more catfishing. I will post my results when i get back.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish! I'm interested to hear how you kept the gar off those fine baits. My buddy and I caught some of the biggest gizzards I've seen in Ohio River waters and we were just pestered into submission from gar. It was a waste of great bait. Those gizzards were over 12 inches, but the gar just had a feild day with them.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

nice fish looks like fun


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

just got the pic from a few nights ago. my fishing partner got this 30# flathead. this was the big one of the night. we caught a lot of smaller flathead, and a few small bluecats. all on cut skipjack. we were fishing in 48feet of water.


----------



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

those fish near any structure?


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome cats!

Mostly Lake Erie myself but I check this forum occasionally because of the size some of you handle. Been wanting to explore this Ohio River thing for a couple years.....maybe next season.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Very nice catch, looks like you had an awesome night o the river!


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

all fish have been caught in deep holes that have a sandy bottom without any structure at all.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

So the key is to fish deep water. I guess gar don't like to go deep. The problem with that theory where I fish is that the deep water is also the channel for the barges.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

rustyhook were you catching those small blues below racine, if your are catching them that far up river please post some pics, that is much farther up than i have ever seen a verified report of blues and it would make for some intresting info


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

The deep holes are often found in the middle of the barge path. We have had to move a lot of times for the barges. Once the hole is marked on GPS we just return to that location after the barge passes. The hard thing is pulling the anchor out of that deep water. The lack of current has at least allowed me to use the smaller anchor lateley. Yes riverking we are catching blues that far up river. I have also never seen blues that far up. they were all about 5 to 6 lbs. After some research i found out that West Virginia has a bluecat restoration project ongoing. They are stocking up to 26,000 annually in this area. It is great to see this happen. I am fishing this spot tommorrow night. I will try to get some pics of some of these fine looking bluecats,and maybe another monster flathead.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Having a barge bearing down on you at night is an experience. It still gives me the creeps when I see that lone light moving slowly toward us. I don't know if I can muster up the nerve to fish the channel. Going out tonight, hope to jig up a variety.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Had another awesome night on the big O. My partner and I must have caught over 20 catfish. The big one of the night went 45# My partner got a 30# also. Only caught one small bluecat this time. this one was smaller than the ones i got last week. All caught on fresh skipjack.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks like the feed bags are being put on...Very nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

We didn't do as well. Didn't catch a single catfish. I hooked one on a big gizzard shad (10 incher), but couldn't do anything with him and broke off. We had some fresh skipjack aslo but did't get a sniff.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Fished the Ohio River again sat. night Did really good on the flatheads again. We must have reeled in 2 dozen of them. The smallest one was 8 lbs. and the biggest was 35 lbs. All were caught in 48 feet of water. all on fresh skipjack. The water temp. was 70. All were released as always.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Rustyhook, I'm starting to see a pattern here. Seems you are catching fish and I'm gettin the skunk. The only excitement we had was having motor trouble in the middle of the river and not having very much juice in the trolling motor with a barge bearing down on us. You got to love that night fishing.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

nice catch....its been awhile sense i landed a big one would like to hit the ohio but lack of boat


----------

